# Best approach do doing this recess?



## bmblair (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, new to the forum and somewhat new to woodworking. I've been working on a project guitar that's going to have a recessed plate. This one's kind of a guinea pig of a guitar so it's built from plywood. I did a rough cut with a router at a depth of 1/32". As you can see it's a bit rough, which is fine I can sand it, but I was wondering how to get it closer to the guidelines I've drawn and even it out so it's not so jagged and uneven around the edges. I was thinking a flat file may be the best way to tackle it. Thoughts?


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe a curved file set that wood carvers use? Might work ok.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Score the line with an xacto knife


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Like Groovy said - score the line and then route. The router and other power tools are your best friend in the workshop... but age old techniques can enhance our modern tools.


----------



## bmblair (Nov 10, 2013)

BernieL said:


> Like Groovy said - score the line and then route. The router and other power tools are your best friend in the workshop... but age old techniques can enhance our modern tools.


May seem like a dumb question but what will scoring the line do that helps with the router? I'm not familiar with the technique.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

The score line will keep you from getting all that tear-out around the edge.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

If it was me I think I would make me a template out of MDF first then use it as a template with a guide bushing instead of trying to score a line and routing up to it.


----------



## bmblair (Nov 10, 2013)

calwilliams63 said:


> If it was me I think I would make me a template out of MDF first then use it as a template with a guide bushing instead of trying to score a line and routing up to it.


I thought about doing this. Sadly I think I was too far in to effectively make an MDF template and I'm not sure how I'd go about making one for this shape since I basically drew the recess shape with a compass.

I think I remember seeing someone who did binding work use a nail file emery board to smooth out the channel. Might work on this one too.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Bmblair - scoring is a process of not only marking out your cut with a sharp knife - it is the process of cutting the surface prior to machining the end result so when your router bit is tearing out the bulk, the surface (where you've experienced the tear out) is already cut and the tear out will be eliminated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*interesting issue*

I can see a few options. The first one is a template the exact shape of the inner recess used to score around with a sharp Xacto knife. 
The second is to use a marking gauge with a wheel to score the inner outline.
You could use an inlay kit and a powered router. He calls the guide bushing a "template" a bit confusing. There is only one templte, the white plastic part.


----------

